# تامل اليوم



## الشماس سمير كاكوز (1 نوفمبر 2022)

يا رب لماذا تقف بعيدا؟لماذا تتوارى في وقت الضيق؟الشرير يتباهى ويظلم المسكين فيؤخذ بالمكايد التي دبرها الشرير يتهلل بشهوات نفسه ويتفاءل بالربح ويستهين بالرب يشمخ بأنفه ولا يسأل عن الله وفي كيده يقول لا إله يحتال في مساعيه كل حين وأحكامك فوق متناول فهمه يستخف بجميع مخاصميه وفي قلبه يقول لا أتزعزع ولا أصاب أبدا بسوءملء فمه لعنة ومكر وحماقة وتحت لسانه فساد وإثم يجلس في المكامن الضيقة وفي الخفية يقتل البريء تراقب عيناه الضعيف ويكمن كالأسد في عرينه يكمن ليخطف المساكين يخطفهم ويمسكهم بشركه هكذا يرتمون وهم ضعفاء وينحنون ويسقطون في قبضته ويقول في قلبه نسيني الله وحجب وجهه فلن ينظر قم يا رب وارفع يدك يا الله لا تنس المساكين لماذا يستهين بك الشرير ويقول في قلبه لا يحاسب لماذا ترى الفساد والبؤس ولا تظهر وتمد يدك؟عليك يعول كل ضعيف وأنت الذي يعين اليتيم حطم ذراع الفاجر الشرير وامح شره كأن لم يكن الرب يملك إلى الأبد، وتبيد الأمم عن أرضه إسمع آهات المساكين وقو قلوبهم يا رب أصغ بأذنك يا الله لتنصف اليتيم والمقهور فلا يعود يفسد الأرض إنسان
المزمور العاشر
سيكون عدد بني إسرائيل كرمل البحر الذي لا يقاس ولا يعد وفي الموضع الذي قيل لهم فيه ما أنتم بشعبي يقال لهم أنتم أبناء الله الحي ويجتمع بيت يهوذا وبنو إسرائيل جميعا ويختارون لهم رئيسا واحدا وينمون في أرضهم فيكون اليوم الذي يزرعهم فيه الله يوما عظيما فقولوا لإخوتكم وأخواتكم بني إسرائيل أنتم شعبي وأنا أرحمكم حاكموا أمكم حاكموها فما هي امرأتي ولا أنا رجلها لتزيح زناها عن وجهها وفسقها من بين ثدييها لئلا أفضح عريها وأردها إلى أصلها كما كانت يوم ميلادها وأجعلها كقفر وأقطع عنها المطر كأرض قاحلة وأميتها بالعطش ولا أرحم بنيها فهم بنو زنى لأن أمهمزنت.تلك التي حبلت بهم عملت أعمالا مشينة قالت أتبع عشاقي الذين يعطونني خبزي ومائي وصوفي وكتاني وزيتي وشرابي لذلك سأسيج طريقها بالشوك وأحوطه بحائط فلا تجد سبيلها فتتبع عشاقها ولا تلحق بهم وتطلبهم فلا تجدهم فتقول أذهب وأرجع إلى رجلي الأول لأن حالي معه كانت خيرا مما هي عليه الآن أمين
سفر هوشع 2 : 1 - 9
فكل من بنى على هذا الأساس بناء من ذهب أو فضة أو حجارة كريمة أو خشب أو قش أو تبن فسيظهر عمله ويوم المسيح يعلنه لأن النار في ذلك اليوم تكشفه وتمتحن قيمة عمل كل واحد فمن بقي عمله الذي بناه نال أجره ومن احترق عمله خسر أجره وأما هو فيخلص ولكن كمن ينجو من خلال النار أما تعرفون أنكم هيكل الله وأن روح الله يسكن فيكم؟فمن هدم هيكل الله هدمه الله لأن هيكل الله مقدس وأنتم أنفسكم هذا الهيكل أمين
رسالة كورنتوس الاولى 3 : 12 - 17
الويل للعالم مما يوقـع الناس في الخطيئة ولا بد أن يحدث ما يوقـع في الخطيئة ولكن الويل لمن يسبب حدوثه فإذا أوقعتك يدك أو رجلك في الخطيئة فاقطعها وألقها عنك لأنه خير لك أن تدخل الحياة الأبدية ولك يد أو رجل واحدة من أن يكون لك يدان ورجلان وتلقى في النار الأبدية وإذا أوقعتك عينك في الخطيئة فاقلعها وألقها عنك، لأنه خير لك أن تدخل الحياة الأبدية ولك عين واحدة من أن يكون لك عينان وتلقى في نار جهنم إياكم أن تحتقروا أحدا من هؤلاء الصغار أقول لكم إن ملائكتهم في السماوات يشاهدون كل حين وجه أبـي الذي في السماوات فابن الإنسان جاء ليخـلص الهالكين أمين
بشارة متى 18 : 7 - 11


----------



## admy (1 نوفمبر 2022)

بسيما رابا شاماشا​


----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2022)

_*تامل روحي راائع جداا 
تسلم ايدك للمواضيع المباركة المعزية *_


----------



## الشماس سمير كاكوز (1 نوفمبر 2022)

شكرا الرب يحفظكم امين


----------



## الشماس سمير كاكوز (2 نوفمبر 2022)

بالرب احتميت فكيف تقولون لي أهرب إلى الجبال كالعصفور؟لأن الأشرار يحنون القسي ويسددون سهامهم في الظلام ليرموا كل مستقيم القلب إذا انهدمت جميع الأسس فماذا يعمل الأبرار؟الرب في هيكله المقدس الرب في السماء عرشه عيناه تبصران بني البشر وبطرفة جفن يمتحنهم الرب يمتحن الأشرار والأبرار ويبغض من يحب العنف يمطر على الأشرار جمرا وكبريتا ويجعل ريح السموم نصيبهم الرب عادل ويحب العدل والمستقيمون يبصرون وجهه
المزمور الحادي عشر
هي لا تعرف أني أنا أعطيتها القمح والخمر والزيت وأكثرت لها الفضة والذهب فصنعت منهما تمثالا لبعل لذلك أستعيد منها قمحي في وقته وخمري في موعده وأنزع عنها صوفي وكتاني اللذين تكسو بهما عورتها فأكشف جسدها كله أمام عيون عشاقها وما من أحد ينقذها من يدي وأبطل كل سرورها وأعيادها ورؤوس شهورها وسبوتها وكل احتفالاتها وأدمر كرمها وتينها مما قالت هو أجرتي التي نلتها من عشاقي وأصيرهما وعرا فيأكلهما وحش البرية وأعاقبها على الأيام التي كانت تبخر فيها للبعل وتتزين بأساورها وحليها وتتبع عشاقها وتنساني هكذا قال الرب لذلك سأفتنها وأجيء بها إلى البرية وأخاطب قلبها وهناك أعيد إليها كرومها من وادي عكور إلى مدخل تقوة فتخضع لي هناك كما في صباها وفي يوم صعودها من أرض مصر أمين
سفر هوشع 2 : 10 - 17
فكيف يا هذا تدين أخاك؟وكيف يا هذا تحتقر أخاك؟نحن جميعا سنقف أمام محكمة الله والكتاب يقول حي أنا يقول الرب لي تنحني كل ركبة وبحمد الله يسبح كل لسان وإذا فكل واحد منا سيؤدي عن نفسه حسابا لله فلا يحكم بعضنا على بعض بل الأولى بكم أن تحكموا بأن لا يكون أحد حجر عثرة أو عائقا لأخيه أمين
رسالة رومة 14 : 10 - 14
وما قولكم؟ أن كان لرجل مئة خروف وضل واحد منها ألا يترك التسعة والتسعين في الجبال ويبحث عن الخروف الضال؟وإذا وجده ألا يفرح به؟الحق أقول لكم إنه يفرح به أكثر من فرحه بالتسعة والتسعين التي ما ضلت وهكذا لا يريد أبوكم الذي في السماوات أن يهلك واحد من هؤلاء الصغار أمين
بشارة متى 18 : 12 - 14


----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2022)

*امين 
مااجمل كلام الرب 
الرب يزيد ويبارك بمواضيعك الجميلة المباركة
شكرااا شماس الرب يبارك خدمتك
*


----------



## الشماس سمير كاكوز (3 نوفمبر 2022)

خلاصك يا رب فالأتقياء انقطعوا وزال الأمناء من بني البشر كل واحد يكذب على الآخر وبلسانين وقلبين يكلمه الرب يقطع شفاه المتملقين وألسنة المتكلمين بكبرياءالقائلين ألسنتنا تغنينا شفاهنا معنا فمن علينا؟أقوم الآن يقول الرب لأن المساكين في شقاء والبائسين يئنون ظلما فأمنح الخلاص الذي يشتهون كلام الرب كلام نقي فضة صرف في باطن الأرض تصفت وتكررت سبع مرات احرسنا يا رب وانصرنا على هذا الجيل إلى الأبد فهم أشرار يجولون في كل ناحية فيما الرذيلة ترتفع بين الناس
المزمور الثاني عشر
في ذلك اليوم أقول أنا الرب تدعوني زوجي ولا تدعوني بعلي من بعد لأني سأزيل اسم البعل من فمها فلا تذكره من بعد باسمه وأقطع لها عهدا في ذلك اليوم مع وحش البرية وطيور السماء وزحافات الأرض وأكسر القوس والسيف وأدوات الحرب من الأرض وأجعلها تنام في أمان وأتزوجك إلى الأبد أتزوجك بالصدق والعدل والرأفة والرحمة أتزوجك بكل أمانة فتعرفين أني أنا الرب وفي ذلك اليوم أستجيب يقول الرب للسماوات والسماوات تستجيب للأرض والأرض تستجيب للقمح والخمر والزيت وهذه كلها تستجيب ليزرعيل وأزرع شعبي في الأرض وأرحم لا رحمة وأقول ل لا شعبي أنت شعبي وهو يقول لي أنت إلهي أمين
سفر هوشع 2 : 18 - 25
فعلينا نحن الأقوياء في الإيمان أن نحتمل ضعف الضعفاء ولا نطلب ما يرضي أنفسنا بل ليعمل كل واحد منا ما يرضي أخاه لخير البنيان المشترك وما طلب المسيح ما يرضي نفسه بل كما جاء في الكتاب شتائم الذين يشتمونك وقعت علي وكل ما جاء قبلا في الكتب المقدسة إنما جاء ليعلمنا كيف نحصل على الرجاء بما في هذه الكتب من الصبر والعزاء فليعطكم إله الصبر والعزاء اتفاق الرأي في ما بينكم كما علمنا المسيح يسوع لتمجدوا الله أبا ربنا يسوع المسيح بقلب واحد ولسان واحد فاقبلوا بعضكم بعضا لمجد الله كما قبلكم المسيح أمين
رسالة رومة 15 : 1 - 7
إذا خطـئ أخوك إليك فاذهب إليه وعاتبه بينك وبينه فإذا سمع لك تكون ربحت أخاك وإن رفض أن يسمع لك فخذ معك رجلا أو رجلين حتى تثبت كل شيء بشهادة شاهدين أو ثلاثة فإن رفض أن يسمع لهم فقل للكنيسة وإن رفض أن يسمع للكنيسة فعامله كأنه وثني أو جابـي ضرائب الحق أقول لكم ما تربطونه في الأرض يكون مربوطا في السماء وما تحلونه في الأرض يكون محلولا في السماء الحق أقول لكم إذا اتفق اثنان منكم في الأرض أن يطلبا حاجة حصلا عليها من أبـي الذي في السماوات فأينما اجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة باسمي كنت هناك بينهم أمين
بشارة متى 18 : 15 - 20


----------



## كلدانية (3 نوفمبر 2022)

*امين يارب
تامل روحي جميل الرب يبارك ويزيد عمل يديك
شكرااا شماس لمواضيع الروحية الراائعة جدااا*


----------



## الشماس سمير كاكوز (4 نوفمبر 2022)

إلى متى يا رب تنساني وتحجب وجهك عني؟إلى متى أحمل الغصة في نفسي والحسرة في قلبي نهارا وليلا؟ وحتى متى ينتصر عدوي علي؟أنظر وأعني أيها الرب إلهي أنر عيني فلا أنام نومة الموت ويقول عدوي تغلبت عليه ويبتهج خصومي بأني زللت وأنا على رحمتك توكلت وقلبي يبتهج بخلاصك للرب أرفع نشيدي لأنه أحسن إلي
المزمور الثالث عشر
قال لي الرب إذهب أيضا وأحبب امرأة فاسقة تحب آخر أحببها كما يحب الرب بني إسرائيل فيما هم يحولون وجوههم عنه إلى آلهة أخر ويحبون أن يقربوا إليها أقراص الزبيب فاشتريتها لي بخمس عشرة وزنة من الفضة وبثلاثين كيلة من الشعير وقلت لها تقعدين معي أياما كثيرة ولا تزنين ولا تكونين لرجل آخر وأنا ألتفت إليك فبنو إسرائيل يقعدون أياما كثيرة لا ملك لهم ولا رئيس ولا ذبيحة ولا نصب ولا تمثال ولا أفود ولا ترافيم للعرافة وبعد ذلك يرجعون ويطلبون الرب إلههم وداود يكون ملكا لهم ويهابون الرب وينالون جوده في آخر الأيام أمين
سفر هوشع 3 : 1 - 5
أنتم الذين اختارهم الله فقدسهم وأحبهم البسوا عواطف الحنان والرأفة والتواضع والوداعة والصبراحتملوا بعضكم بعضا وليسامح بعضكم بعضا إذا كانت لأحد شكوى من الآخر فكما سامحكم الرب سامحوا أنتم أيضا والبسوا فوق هذا كله المحبة فهي رباط الكمال وليملك في قلوبكم سلام المسيح فإليه دعاكم الله لتصيروا جسدا واحدا كونوا شاكرين لتحل في قلوبكم كلمة المسيح بكل غناها لتعلموا وتنبهوا بعضكم بعضا بكل حكمة رتلوا المزامير والتسابيح والأناشيد الروحية شاكرين الله من أعماق قلوبكم ومهما يكن لكم من قول أو فعل فليكن باسم الرب يسوع حامدين به الله الآب أمين
رسالة كولوسي 3 : 12 - 17
ملكوت السماوات يشبه ملكا أراد أن يحاسب عبـيده فلما بدأ يحاسبهم جـيء إليه بواحد منهم عليه عشرة آلاف درهم من الفضة وكان لا يملك ما يوفي فأمر سيده بأن يباع هو وامرأته وأولاده وجميع ما يملك حتى يوفيه دينه فركع العبد له ساجدا وقال أمهلني فأوفيك كل ما لك علي فأشفق عليه سيده وأطلقه وأعفاه من الدين ولما خرج الرجل لقــي عبدا من أصحابه كان له عليه مئة دينار فأمسكه بعنقه حتى كاد يخنقه وهو يقول له أوفني ما لي عليك فركع صاحبه يرجوه ويقول أمهلني، فأوفيك فما أراد بل أخذه وألقاه في السجن حتى يوفيه الدين ورأى العبـيد أصحابه ماجرى فاستاؤوا كثيرا وذهبوا وأخبرواسيدهم بكل ما جرى فدعاه سيده وقال له يا عبد السوء! أعفيــتك من دينك كله لأنك رجوتني أفما كان يجب عليك أن ترحم صاحبك مثلما رحمتك؟وغضب سيده كثيرا فسلمه إلى الجلادين حتى يوفـيه كل ما له عليه هكذا يفعل بكم أبـي السماوي إن كان كل واحد منكم لا يغفر لأخيه من كل قلبه أمين
بشارة متى 18 : 23 - 35


----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2022)

*امين يارب مااجمل كلامك يعطي سلام وراحة للنفس
شكرااا لمجهودك والمواضيع الروحية المباركة الرب يبارك خدمتك الجميلة شماس*


----------



## الشماس سمير كاكوز (6 نوفمبر 2022)

قال الرب لموسى في اليوم الأول من الشهر الأول تنصب مسكن خيمة الإجتماع ضع فيه تابوت العهد واستر التابوت بالحجاب وتدخل المائدة وترتب عليها أوانيها وتدخل المنارة وعليها سرجها وتضع مذبح الذهب للبخور أمام تابوت العهد وتعلق ستارة باب المسكن وتضع مذبح المحرقات أمام باب مسكن خيمة الإجتماع وضع المغسلة بين غطاء الخيمة والمذبح على أن يكون فيها ماءوانصب رواق المسكن حول هذا كله وتعلق ستارة لباب الرواق وتأخذ زيت المسح وتمسح المسكن وجميع ما فيه وتكرسه هو وجميع أثاثه فيصير مقدسا وتمسح مذبح المحرقات وجميع أدواته وتكرس المذبح فيكون مقدسا كل التقديس وتمسح المغسلة ومقعدها وتكرسهما وتقدم هرون وبنيه إلى باب خيمة الإجتماع وتغسلهم بالماء وتلبس هرون الثياب المقدسة وتمسحه وتكرسه ليكون لي كاهنا وتقدم بنيه وتلبسهم قمصانا وتمسحهم كما مسحت أباهم ليكونوا لي كهنة وليكون لهم هذا المسح كهنوتا أبديا مدى أجيالهم فعمل موسى بجميع ما أمره الرب به أمين
سفر الخروج 40 : 1 - 15
أيهاالرب إله إسرائيل لاإله مثلك في السماء ولافي الأرض حافظ العهد وصانع الرحمة لعبيدك الذين يسلكون طرقك بكل قلوبهم أنت يا من أتم بيده اليوم مابه وعد عبده داود أبي والآن أيها الرب إله إسرائيل احفظ لعبدك داود أبي عهدك له لاينقطع من نسلك رجل يجلس على عرش إسرائيل إذالزم بنوك الطريق القويم كماسلكت أنت أمامي والآن يا إله إسرائيل ليتحقق القول الذي وعدت به عبدك داود أبي ولكن هل تسكن ياالله حقاعلى الأرض؟حتى السماوات وسماوات السماوات لا تتسع لك فكيف هذا الهيكل الذي بنيته لك؟إلتفت إلى صلاتي وتضرعي أنا عبدك أيها الرب إلهي واسمع دعائي وصلاتي أمامك اليومة لتكن عيناك مفتوحتين ليلا نهارا على هذا الهيكل على الموضع الذي قلت يكون اسمك فيه لتسمع صلاتي أنا عبدك واستجب إلى تضرع عبدك وبني إسرائيل شعبك الذين يصلون شاخصين إلى هذا الموضع واسمع أنت من مقامك في السماء وإذا سمعت فاغفر أمين
سفر الملوك الاول 8 : 23 - 30
وخلاصة القول هي أن لنا رئيس كهنة هذه عظمته جلس عن يمين عرش الجلال في السماوات خادما لقدس الأقداس والخيمة الحقيقية التي نصبها الرب لا الإنسان ويقام كل رئيس كهنة ليقدم القرابين والذبائح فلا بد أن يكون لرئيس كهنتنا شيء يقدمه فلو كان يسوع في الأرض لما أقيم كاهنا لأن هناك من يقدم القرابين وفقا للشريعة هؤلاء يخدمون صورة وظلا لما في السماوات فحين أراد موسى أن ينصب الخيمة أوحى إليه الله قال أنظر واعمل كل شيء على المثال الذي أريتك إياه على الجبل ولكن المسيح نال خدمة أفضل من التي قبلها بمقدار ما هو وسيط  لعهد أفضل من العهد الأول لأنه قام على أساس وعود أفضل من تلك فلو كان العهد الأول لا عيب فيه لما دعت الحاجة إلى عهد آخر والله يلوم شعبه بقوله يقول الرب ها هي أيام تجيء أقطع فيها لبني إسرائيل ولبني يهوذا عهدا جديدا لا كالعهد الذي جعلته لآبائهم يوم أخذت بيدهم لأخرجهم من أرض مصر فما ثبتوا على عهدي لذلك أهملتهم أنا الرب وهذا هو العهد الذي أعاهد عليه بني إسرائيل في الأيام الآتية يقول الرب سأجعل شرائعي في عقولهم وأكتبها في قلوبهم فأكون لهم إلها ويكونون لي شعبا فلا أحد يعلم ابن شعبه ولا أخاه فيقول له إعرف الرب لأنهم سيعرفوني كلهم من صغيرهم إلى كبيرهم فأصفح عن ذنوبهم ولن أذكر خطاياهم من بعد والله بكلامه على عهد جديد جعل العهد الأول قديما وكل شيء عتق وشاخ يقترب من الزوال أمين
رسالة العبرانيين 8 : 1 - 13
في تلك الأيام مر يسوع في السبت وسط الحقول فجاع تلاميذه فأخذوا يقطفون السنبل ويأكلون فلما رآهم الفريسيون قالوا لـيسوع أنظرتلاميذك يعملون ما لا يحل في السبت فأجابهم يسوع أما قرأتم ما عمل داود عندما جاع هو ورجاله؟كيف دخل بيت الله وكيف أكلوا خبز القربان وأكله لا يحل لهم بل للكهنة وحدهم؟أوما قرأتم في شريعة موسى أن الكهنة في السبت ينتهكون حرمة السبت في الهيكل ولا لوم عليهم؟أقول لكم هنا من هو أعظم من الهيكل ولو فهمتم معنى هذه الآية أريد رحمة لا ذبـيحة لما حكمتم على من لا لوم عليه فابن الإنسان هو سيد السبت أمين
بشارة متى 12 : 1 - 8


----------



## كلدانية (6 نوفمبر 2022)

*امين يارب
الرب يزيد ويبارك في اعمالك الروحية المباركة 
شكرااا شماس الرب معك*


----------



## الشماس سمير كاكوز (7 نوفمبر 2022)

يا رب من يجاور مسكنك؟ومن يسكن في جبلك المقدس؟هو الذي يسلك بنزاهة ويصدق في جميع أعماله يتكلم بالحق في قلبه ولا دجل على لسانه لا يسيء إلى أحد بشيء ولا يجلب العار على قريبه النمام محتقر في عينيه ويكرم من يخاف الرب يحلف ولا يخلف ولو تضرر لا يعطي ماله بالربى ولا يقبل الرشوة على البريء من يعمل بهذا كله لا يتزعزع أبدا
المزمور الخامس عشر
إسمعوا كلمة الرب يا بني إسرائيل للرب خصومة مع سكان الأرض فما في الأرض أمان ولا رحمة ولا معرفة الله بل اللعنة والغدر والقتل والسرقة والفسق هذه كلها تجاوزت كل حد والدماء تلحق بالدماء لذلك تنوح الأرض ويذبل كل ساكن فيها مع وحش البرية وطير السماء بل سمك البحر أيضا يهلك ولكن لا يخاصم أحد شعبي ولا يوبخه فخصومتي معكم أنتم أيها الكهنة تسقطون في النهار وفي الليل ويسقط الأنبياء أيضا معكم فأنتم علة دمار شعبكم لحق الدمار بشعبي لأنهم لا يعرفونني وبما أنكم رفضتم أن تعرفوني فأنا أرفضكم فلا تكونون لي كهنة وبما أنكم نسيتم شريعة إلهكم فأنا أيضا أنسى بنيكم على قدر ما تكثرون أيها الكهنة تكثر خطاياكم فسأبدل مجدكم هوانا تأكلون من ذبائح التكفير عن خطايا شعبي فتحملونهم على الإكثار من الإثم فكما أعاقب الشعب فكذلك أعاقبكم أيها الكهنة على طرقكم وأجازيكم شرا على أعمالكم فتأكلون ولا تشبعون وتزنون ولا تكثرون لأنكم تركتم الرب وزنيتم وراء آلهة أخر أمين
سفر هوشع 4 : 1 - 10
وكما أن الجسد واحد وله أعضاء كثيرة هي على كثرتها جسد واحد فكذلك المسيح فنحن كلنا أيهودا كنا أم غير يهود عبيدا أم أحرارا تعمدنا بروح واحد لنكون جسدا واحدا وارتوينا من روح واحد وما الجسد عضوا واحدا بل أعضاء كثيرة فلو قالت الرجل ما أنا يدا فما أنا من الجسد؟ولو قالت الأذن ما أنا عينا فما أنا من الجسد أتبطل أن تكون عضوا في الجسد؟فلو كان الجسد كله عينا فأين السمع؟ولو كان الجسد كله أذنا فأين الشم؟ولكن الله جعل كل عضو في الجسد كما شاء فلو كانت كلها عضوا واحدا فأين الجسد؟ولكن الأعضاء كثيرة والجسد واحد أمين
رسالة كورنتوس الاولى 12 : 12 - 20
أنا الكرمة الحقيقية وأبـي الكرام كل غصن مني لا يحمل ثمرا يقطعه وكل ما يثمر ينقيه ليكثر ثمره أنتم الآن أنقياء بفضل ما كلمتكم به أثبتوا في وأنا فيكم وكما أن الغصن لا يثمر من ذاته إلا إذا ثــبت في الكرمة فكذلك أنتم لا تثمرون إلا إذا ثبــتم في أنا الكرمة وأنتم الأغصان من ثــبت فـي وأنا فيه يثمر كثيرا أما بدوني فلا تقدرون على شيء من لا يثبت في يرمى كالغصن فييبس والأغصان اليابسة تجمع وتطرح في النـار فتحترق إذا ثــبـتم في وثــبت كلامي فيكم تطلبون ما تشاؤون فتنالونه بهذا يتمجد أبـي أن تحملوا ثمرا كثيرا فتكونوا تلاميذي أمين
بشارة يوحنا 15 : 1 - 18


----------



## Daughter of Jesus (7 نوفمبر 2022)

*اميــــــــــن ربنا يبارك خدمتك *


----------



## الشماس سمير كاكوز (8 نوفمبر 2022)

أحرسني يا الله فبك احتميت أقول للرب أنت سيدي أنت وحدك سعادتي ما أعظم القديسين في الأرض وكل سروري أن أكون معهم كثرت أوجاع المتهافتين وراء آلهة أخرى وأنا لا أسكب دم ذبائحها ولا أذكر أسماءها بشفتي الرب منيتي وحظي ونصيبي وفي يديه مصيري ما أحلى ما قسمت لي ما أجمل ميراثي الرب يرشدني فأباركه وقلبي في الليالي دليلي الرب أمامي كل حين وعن يميني فلا أتزعزع فيفرح قلبي ويبتهج كبدي ويستريح جسدي في أمان لا تتركني في عالم الأموات يا الله لئلا يرى تقيك الفساد عرفني سبل الحياة واملأني فرحا بحضورك فمن يمينك دوام النعم أمين
المزمور السادس عشر
الخمر الجديدة والمعتقة تعطلان الفهم شعبي يستشيرون الإله الخشبة ويستخبرون الإله الوتد روح الزنى أضلهم فزنوا في الخفية عني يذبحون الذبائح على رؤوس الجبال ويبخرون تحت أشجار البلوط والحور والبطم لأن ظلها حسن بناتكم يزنين وكناتكم يفسقن فلا أعاقب بناتكم على زناهن ولا كناتكم على فسقهن الرجال أنفسهم انفردوا بالزواني وذبحوا الذبائح مع بغايا المعابد فالشعب الذي لا يتبين الحق يتهور إن كنتم أنتم تزنون يا بني إسرائيل وراء آلهة أخر فلا تجعلوا بيت يهوذا يرتكبون هذا الإثم لا تذهبوا إلى الجلجال ولا تصعدوا إلى بيت آون يا بني إسرائيل ولا تحلفوا بحياة الرب جمحتم يا بني إسرائيل جماح عجلة فكيف يرعاكم الرب كخروف في مرج رحيب بيت أفرايم شعب مصرور بالأوثان فاتركوهم هم انصرفوا إلى السكر وأسلموا أنفسهم للزنى أحبوا الهوان حبهم للمجون فلتحملهم الريح في أجنحتها وليخجلوا من ذبائحهم أمين
سفر هوشع 4 : 11 - 19
وأوصي كل واحد منكم بفضل النعمة الموهوبة لي أن لا يغالي في تقدير نفسه بل أن يتعقل في تقديرها على مقدار ما قسم الله له من الإيمان فكما أن لنا أعضاء كثيرة في جسد واحد ولكل عضو منها عمله الخاص به هكذا نحن في كثرتنا جسد واحد في المسيح وكلنا أعضاء بعضنا لبعض ولنا مواهب تختلف باختلاف ما نلنا من النعمة فمن له موهبة النبوءة فليتنبأ وفقا للإيمان ومن له موهبة الخدمة فليخدم ومن له موهبة التعليم فليعلم ومن له موهبة الوعظ فليعظ ومن يعطي فليعط بسخاء ومن يرئس فليرئس باجتهاد ومن يرحم فليرحم بسرور ولتكن المحبة صادقة تجنبوا الشر وتمسكوا بالخيروأحبوا بعضكم بعضا كإخوة مفضلين بعضكم على بعض في الكرامة أمين
رسالة رومة 12 : 3 - 10
أنا أحبكم مثلما أحبني الآب فاثبتوا في محبتي إذا عملتم بوصاياي تثبتون في محبتي كما عملت بوصايا أبـي وأثبت في محبته قلت لكم هذا ليدوم فيكم فرحي، فيكون فرحكم كاملا هذه هي وصيتي أحبوا بعضكم بعضا مثلما أحببتكم ما من حب أعظم من هذا أن يضحي الإنسان بنفسه في سبـيل أحبائه وأنتم أحبائي إذا عملتم بما أوصيكم به أمين
بشارة يوحنا 15 : 9 - 14


----------



## كلدانية (8 نوفمبر 2022)

*امين يارب امين تحت حمايتك نحتمي ونطلب سترك دايما
شكرااا جزيلا شماس لمواضيعك الروحية المباركة الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ويزيدك من بركاته*


----------



## الشماس سمير كاكوز (9 نوفمبر 2022)

إسمع يا رب الحق وأنصت إلى صيحتي أصغ إلى صلاتي يا رب من شفتين لا تعرفان الغش أحكم ببراءتي يا الله فعيناك تريان الصواب لو أنت امتحنت قلبي وتفقدته في الليل واختبرتني لما وجدت بي مذمة ولا هي تخرج من فم للناس أعمالهم وأما أنا فلزمت كما أوصيت سبيل فرائضك تمسكت بالسير في دروبك فلا تحيد عنها خطواتي دعوتك يا الله فاستجب لي أمل أذنك واسمع كلامي اختر تقيك يا رب يا مخلص المحتمين بك من أعدائهم بيمينك احفظني مثل حدقة العين وفي ظل جناحيك استرني من أشرار يسدون طريقي وأعداء ألداء يحجزون علي يغلقون قلوبهم عن الرحمة وأفواههم تنطق بالكبرياءيتبعونني والآن يحيطون بي ونصب عيونهم إلقائي على الأرض هم كالأسد الكامن للافتراس وكالشبل المتوثب في مكمنه قم يا رب في وجوههم واصرعهم ونجني من شرورهم بسيفك هم رجال صنعتهم بيديك ومنحتهم نصيبهم في الحياة وملأت بطونهم من خيرك يشبعون مع بنيهم ويتركون ما يفضل عنهم لبني البنين وأنا في براءتي أعاين وجهك وأشبع في يقظتي من حضورك امين
المزمور السابع عشر
فاسمعوا هذا أيها الكهنة وأصغوا يا بني إسرائيل وأنصتوا يا بيت الملك كان عليكم أن تحكموا بالعدل لكنكم صرتم فخا عند مصفاة وشبكة ممدودة على جبل تابور وهاوية عميقة في شطيم فها أنا أؤدبكم جميعا أعرف بيت أفرايم بنو إسرائيل لا يخفون عني أنتم الآن زنيتم يا بيت أفرايم يا بني إسرائيل تنجستم أعمال الشعب لا تتيح لهم أن يتوبوا إلى إلههم لأن روح الزنى في داخلهم وهم لا يعرفون الرب كبرياء بني إسرائيل تشهد عليهم في وجوههم بيت أفرايم يسقطون بإثمهم ويسقط بيت يهوذا معهم سيذهبون ومعهم غنمهم وبقرهم ليطلبوا الرب فلا يجدونه لأنه تخلص منهم غدروا بالرب لأنهم بالزور ولدوا البنين فالآن تأكلهم النوائب هم وما يملكون أمين
سفر هوشع 5 : 1 - 7
أيها الاخوة لا توبخوا شيخا بل أرشده بلطف كأنه أب لك وعامل الشبان كأنهم إخوة لك والعجائز كأنهن أمهات وأما الشابات فعاملهن بكل عفاف كأنهن أخوات أكرم الأرامل اللواتي هن بالحقيقة أرامل وإذا كان لأرملة بنون أو حفدة فليتعلموا أولا أن يعاملوا أهل بيتهم بتقوى وأن يفوا ما عليهم لوالديهم فهذا يرضي الله أما الأرملة حقا وهي التي لا معيل لها فرجاؤها على الله تصلي وتتضرع إليه ليلا ونهارا وأما الأرملة التي استسلمت للملذات فهي ميتة وإن تكن حية فأوصهن بذلك حتى لا ينالهن لوم ومن لا يعتني بأقربائه وخصوصا أهل بيته أنكر الإيمان وهو أسوأ من غير المؤمن أنين
رسالة تيموثاوس الاولى 5 : 1 - 8
أنا لا أدعوكم عبـيدا بعد الآن لأن العبد لا يعرف ما يعمل سيده بل أدعوكم أحبائي لأني أخبرتكم بكل ما سمعته من أبـي ما اخترتموني أنتم بل أنا اخترتكم وأقمتكم لتذهبوا وتثمروا ويدوم ثمركم فيعطيكم الآب كل ما تطلبونه باسمي وهذا ما أوصيكم به أن يحب بعضكم بعضا أمين
بشارة يوحنا 15 : 15 - 17


----------



## كلدانية (9 نوفمبر 2022)

*امين استجب يارب لصلاتنا
شكرااا جزيلا شماس للتامل الراائع جداااا 
الرب يبارك مجهودك وتعبك المميز*


----------



## الشماس سمير كاكوز (10 نوفمبر 2022)

_أحبك يا رب يا قوتي الرب صخرتي وحصني ومنقذي إلهي صخرتي وبه أحتمي وترسي وحصن خلاصي وملجأي دعوت إلى الرب له الحمد فخلصني من أعدائي حبائل الموت اكتنفتني وباغتتني سيول الهلاك حبائل عالم الموت أحاطت بي وأشراك الموت نصبت قدامي في ضيقي دعوت الرب وإلى إلهي صرخت فسمع من هيكله صوتي وبلغ صراخي أذنيه فارتجت الأرض وارتعشت وتزعزعت أسس الجبال ومادت من شدة غضبه تصاعد دخان من أنفه ونار آكلة من فمه وجمر متقد ولهيب أزاح السماوات ونزل منها والضباب الكثيف تحت قدميه ركب على كروب وطار وحلق على أجنحة الرياح جعل الظلمة سترا حوله والغيوم الداكنة الممطرة مظلته من البريق الذي أمامه تفجرت الغيوم بردا وجمر نار أمين_
_المزمور الثامن عشر
أنفخوا في البوق في جبعة وفي النفير في رامة إرفعوا صوت النذير في بيت آون إلتفتوا وراءكم يا بني بنيامين بيت أفرايم يصيرون خرابا حين أؤدبهم ما أعلنه لكم يا بني إسرائيل لا بد من وقوعه رؤساء بيت يهوذا يزيحون لصالحهم تخوم بني أفرايم فسأصب غيظي عليهم كالماء بيت أفرايم مظلومون وحقهم مهضوم لأنهم رجعوا وساروا وراء السراب لذلك سأكون لبيت أفرايم كالعث ولبيت يهوذا كالسوس
بطلان التحالف مع الغريب رأى بنو أفرايم مرضهم وبيت يهوذا جراحهم فإلى أشور أرسلوا يستعينون بالملك العظيم فما شفاهم ولا ضمد جراحهم سأنقض على بيت أفرايم كالأسد وعلى بيت يهوذا كالشبل فأمزقهم وأمضي وأخطفهم ولا منقذ أمضي راجعا إلى موضعي لعلهم يعترفون بخطيئتهم ويلتمسون وجهي وفي ضيقهم يبكرون إلي قائلين أمين
سفر هوشع 5 : 8 - 15
إن وقع أحدكم في خطأ فأقيموه أنتم الروحيين بروح الوداعة وانتبه لنفسك لئلا تتعرض أنت أيضا للتجربة ساعدوا بعضكم بعضا في حمل أثقالكم وبهذا تتممون العمل بشريعة المسيح ومن ظن أنه شيء وهو في الحقيقة لا شيء خدع نفسه فليحاسب كل واحد نفسه على عمله فيكون افتخاره بما عمله هو لا بما عمله غيره لأن على كل واحد أن يحمل حمله ومن يتعلم كلام الله فليشارك معلمه في جميع خيراته لا تخدعوا أنفسكم هو الله لا يستهزأ به وما يزرعه الإنسان فإياه يحصد فمن زرع في الجسد حصد من الجسد الفساد ومن زرع في الروح  حصد من الروح الحياة الأبدية امين
رسالة غلاطية 6 : 1 - 8
من لا يدخل حظيرة الخراف من الباب بل يصعد عليها من مكان آخر فهو سارق ولص أما من يدخل من الباب فهو راعي الخراف له يفتح البواب وإلى صوته تصغي الخراف. يدعو كل واحد من خرافه باسمه ويخرجه وعندما يخرجها يمشي قدامها والخراف تتبعه لأنها تعرف صوته أما الغريب فتهرب منه ولا تتبعه لأنها لا تعرف صوت الغرباء قال يسوع هذا المثل فما فهموا معنى كلامه فقال لهم الحق الحق أقول لكم أنا باب الخراف جميع من جاؤوا قبلي سارقون ولصوص فما أصغت إليهم الخراف أنا هو الباب فمن دخل مني يخلص يدخل ويخرج ويجد مرعى لا يجيء السارق إلا ليسرق ويقتل ويهدم أما أنا فجئت لتكون لهم الحياة بل ملء الحياة أمين_
_بشارة يوحنا 10 : 1 - 10_


----------



## الشماس سمير كاكوز (11 نوفمبر 2022)

تامل اليوم
					

أرعد الرب من السماء وأسمع العلي صوته بردا وجمر نار أرسل السهام فانتشرت والبروق فتطايرت بكثرة أعماق المياه ظهرت وانجلت أسس الكون من انتهارك...




					johneyousie55.blogspot.com


----------



## كلدانية (11 نوفمبر 2022)

*امين يارب
الرب يبارك خدمتك ومجهودك الرااائع*


----------



## الشماس سمير كاكوز (12 نوفمبر 2022)

تامل اليوم
					

رحيم أنت مع الرحماء وكامل أنت مع الكاملين مع الصالحين تكون صالحا ومع المحتالين تظهر حيلتك تخلص القوم المساكين وتخفض عيون المترفعين الرب يضي...




					johneyousie55.blogspot.com


----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2022)

*امين يارب امين
تامل رااائع وجميل جدااا الرب يبارك ويزيد في مواضيعك الروحية المفيدة للقارئ شكرااا لمجهودك شماس*


----------



## الشماس سمير كاكوز (13 نوفمبر 2022)

تامل اليوم
					

تشدد حيلي على القتال وتصرع تحتي القائمين علي تسلمني رقاب أعدائي وأسكت الذين يبغضونني يستغيثون ولا من مغيث ويدعون الرب فلا يستجيب فأسحقهم ك...




					johneyousie55.blogspot.com


----------



## كلدانية (13 نوفمبر 2022)

*تامل رااائع جداااا 
الرب يبارك عمل يديك*


----------



## الشماس سمير كاكوز (14 نوفمبر 2022)

السماوات تنطق بمجد الله والفلك يخبر بعمل يديه فيعلنه النهار للنهار والليل يخبر به الليل بغير قول ولا كلام ولا صوت يسمعه أحد في الأرض كلها بان مقامها وفي أقاصي الدنيا زمانها للشمس أقيم مسكن فيها تطل منه كالعروس من خدرها وتبتهج كالجوزاء بقطع شوطها من أقصى السماء شروقها وإلى أقاصيها دورانها ولا شيء يستتر عن حرها شريعة الرب كاملة تنعش النفس وفرائضه حق تجعل الغبي حكيما أمر الرب مستقيم يفرح القلب ووصيته صالحة تنير العيون كلام الرب طاهر ثابت إلى الأبد وأحكامه حق وصدق وحدها أشهى من الذهب والإبريز الكثير وأحلى من العسل وقطر الشهاد وأنا عبدك أستنير بها ولي في حفظها ثواب عظيم الزلات من يتبينها يا رب؟فمن الخطايا المستترة نقني إمنع عبدك عن الكبرياء لئلا تتسلط علي فأكون منزها عن كل عيب ونقيا من معصية كبيرة وتكون أقوال فمي يا رب وهواجس قلبي مرضية لديك يا خالقي ووليي أنت أمين
مزمور التاسع عشر
قال السيد الرب سأفتنها وأجيء بها إلى البرية وأخاطب قلبها وهناك أعيد إليها كرومها من وادي عكور إلى مدخل تقوة فتخضع لي هناك كما في صباها وفي يوم صعودها من أرض مصر في ذلك اليوم أقول أنا الرب تدعوني زوجي ولا تدعوني بعلي من بعد لأني سأزيل اسم البعل من فمها فلا تذكره من بعد باسمه وأقطع لها عهدا في ذلك اليوم مع وحش البرية وطيور السماء وزحافات الأرض وأكسر القوس والسيف وأدوات الحرب من الأرض وأجعلها تنام في أمان وأتزوجك إلى الأبد أتزوجك بالصدق والعدل والرأفة والرحمة أتزوجك بكل أمانة فتعرفين أني أنا الرب وفي ذلك اليوم أستجيب يقول الرب للسماوات والسماوات تستجيب للأرض والأرض تستجيب للقمح والخمروالزيت وهذه كلها تستجيب ليزرعيل وأزرع شعبي في الأرض وأرحم لا رحمة وأقول للا شعبي أنت شعبي وهو يقول لي أنت إلهي أمين
سفر هوشع 2 : 15 - 25
فما أولى دم المسيح الذي قدم نفسه إلى الله بالروح الأزلي قربانا لا عيب فيه أن يطهر ضمائرنا من الأعمال الميتة لنعبد الله الحي ذلك هو الوسيط لعهد جديد ينال فيه المدعوون الميراث الأبدي الموعود لأنه مات كفارة للمعاصي التي ارتكبها الشعب في أيام العهد الأول حيث تكون الوصية يجب إثبات موت الموصي أن الوصية مرهونة بموت الموصي فلا فعل لها ما دام الموصي حيا لذلك تكرس العهد الأول أيضا بالدم
رسالة العبرانيين 9 : 13 - 18
وفي اليوم الثـالث كان في قانا الجليل عرس وكانت أم يسوع هناك فدعي يسوع وتلاميذه إلى العرس ونفدت الخمر فقالت له أمه ما بقـي عندهم خمر فأجابها ما لي ولك يا امرأة ما جاءت ساعتي بعد فقالت أمه للخدم إعملوا ما يأمركم به وكان هناك ستة أجران من حجر يتطهر اليهود بمائها على عادتهم يسع كل واحد منها مقدار مكيالين أو ثلاثة فقال يسوع للخدم إملأوا الأجران بالماء فملأوها حتى فاضت فقال لهم إستقوا الآن وناولوا رئيس الوليمة فناولوه فلما ذاق الماء الذي صار خمرا وكان لايعرف من أين جاءت الخمر لكن الخدم الذين استقوا منه كانوا يعرفون دعا العريس وقال له جميع النـاس يقدمون الخمر الجيدة أولا حتى إذا سكر الضيوف قدموا الخمر الرديئة أما أنت فأخرت الخمر الجيدة إلى الآن أمين
بشارة يوحنا 2 : 1 - 10


----------



## الشماس سمير كاكوز (15 نوفمبر 2022)

تامل اليوم
					

يعينك الرب يوم الضيق يرفعك اسم إله يعقوب يرسل لك من مقدسه نصرا ويشدد ساعدك من صهيون يذكر جميع تقدماتك ويقبل محرقاتك كلها يعطيك رغبات قلبك ...




					johneyousie55.blogspot.com


----------



## كلدانية (15 نوفمبر 2022)

*امين يارب صلوات ومزامير تريح النفس 
الله لايحرمنا من مواضيعك الروحية المباركة الرب يبارك خدمتك شماس*


----------



## الشماس سمير كاكوز (18 نوفمبر 2022)

تامل اليوم
					

وأنت يا رب لا تتباعد يا إلهي أسرع إلى نجدتي أنقذني من السيف يا رب ومن أيدي هؤلاء الكلاب خلصني من أفواه الأسود ومن قرون بقر الوحش أعني سأخب...




					johneyousie55.blogspot.com


----------



## الشماس سمير كاكوز (19 نوفمبر 2022)

تامل اليوم
					

الرب راعي فلا يعوزني شيءفي مراع خضر يريحني هادئة يوردني ينعش نفسي يهديني سبل الحق أجل اسمه لو سرت في وادي ظل الموتا أخاف شرا لأنك أنت معي ...




					johneyousie55.blogspot.com


----------



## الشماس سمير كاكوز (20 نوفمبر 2022)

__





						تامل اليوم
					

للرب الأرض وما عليها الدنيا والمقيمون بها على البحار أسسها وعلى المياه ثبت أركانها من يصعد إلى جبل الرب ويقف في مقامه المقدس؟هو النقي اليدي...




					johneyousie55.blogspot.com


----------



## الشماس سمير كاكوز (21 نوفمبر 2022)

__





						تامل اليوم
					

إليك يا رب إلهي أبتهل عليك توكلت فلا أخزى ولا يشمت بي أعدائي كل من يرجوك لا يخزى بل يخزى الغادرون باطلا يا رب عرفني طرقك وسبلك علمني بحقك ...




					johneyousie55.blogspot.com


----------



## الشماس سمير كاكوز (22 نوفمبر 2022)

__





						تامل اليوم
					

أنصفني يا رب لنزاهة سلوكي عليك توكلت فلا أتزعزع إمتحني يا رب وجربني واختبر أعماق قلبي رحمتك أمام عيني وفي حقك سلكت لا أجالس المنافقين ومع ...




					johneyousie55.blogspot.com


----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2022)

*امين يارب امين
مااجمل كلام الرب 
تسلم ايدك شماس الرب يزيد ويبارك بمواضيعك الروحية المباركة *


----------



## الشماس سمير كاكوز (23 نوفمبر 2022)

__





						تامل اليوم الاربعاء
					

تامل اليوم الاربعاء




					johneyousie55.blogspot.com


----------



## كلدانية (23 نوفمبر 2022)

*عليك توكلت يارب فلا اتزعزع
تامل رااائع 
اشكرك جدااا لمواضيعك الروحية المباركة الرب يبارك مجهودك شماس*


----------



## الشماس سمير كاكوز (24 نوفمبر 2022)

__





						تامل اليوم الخميس
					

تامل اليوم الخميس




					johneyousie55.blogspot.com


----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2022)

*امين يارب لك كل المجد
تسلم شماس  للتامل الروحي الجميل
الرب يبارك ويزيد في خدمتك المباركة*


----------



## الشماس سمير كاكوز (25 نوفمبر 2022)

__





						تامل اليوم الجمعة
					

تامل اليوم الجمعة




					johneyousie55.blogspot.com


----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2022)

تامل روحي جميل
الرب يبارك مجهودك وتعبك المميز


----------



## الشماس سمير كاكوز (26 نوفمبر 2022)

تامل اليوم السبت​


----------



## كلدانية (26 نوفمبر 2022)

*شكرااا شماس للتامل الروحي مااجمل كلام الرب 
الرب يبارك ويزيد في خدمتك الروحية المباركة*


----------



## الشماس سمير كاكوز (27 نوفمبر 2022)

تامل اليوم الاحد


----------



## الشماس سمير كاكوز (28 نوفمبر 2022)

تامل اليوم الاثنين


----------



## الشماس سمير كاكوز (29 نوفمبر 2022)

تامل اليوم الثلاثاء


----------



## كلدانية (29 نوفمبر 2022)

*امين يارب امين
شكرااا شماس للمواضيع الروحية الرب يزيد ويبارك كل اعمالك *


----------



## الشماس سمير كاكوز (30 نوفمبر 2022)

المزمور الرابع والثلاثون
أبارك الرب في كل حين وعلى الدوام يهلل له فمي تهلل نفسي للرب فيسمع المساكين ويفرحون عظموا الرب معي ولنرفع اسمه وحده طلبت الرب فاستجاب لي ومن كل مخاوفي نجاني أنظروا إليه واستنيروا ولا يعل وجوهكم خجل المسكين يدعو فيسمع الرب ويخلصه من جميع ضيقاته ملاك الرب حول أتقيائه يحنو عليهم ويخلصهم ذوقوا تروا ما أطيب الرب هنيئا لمن يحتمي به خافوا الرب يا قديسيه فخائفوه لا يعوزهم شيءالكافرون يحتاجون ويجوعون ومن يطلب الرب لا يعوزه خير تعالوا أيها البنون واستمعوا لي فأعلمكم مخافة الرب يا من يحرص على الحياة ويحب كثرة الأيام ليرى خيرا صن لسانك عن الشر وشفتيك عن النطق بالغش تجنب الشر واعمل الخير والتمس السلام واسع وراءه عينا الرب على الصديقين وأذناه تسمعان نداءهم الرب يواجه من يفعل الشر ليقطع من الأرض ذكرهم يصرخ الصديقون فيسمع الرب وينقذهم من جميع ضيقاتهم الرب قريب من منكسري القلوب ويخلص المنسحقين في الروح الإساءات إلى الصديقين كثيرة ومن جميعها ينقذهم الرب يحفظ عظامهم كلها فلا ينكسر منها واحد مساوئ الشرير تميته ومن يبغض الصديقين يعاقب الرب يفتدي نفوس عابديه ولا يعاقب من يحتمي به أمين
سفر التكوين الفصل السادس عشر
واما ساراي امرأة أبرام فلم تلد له وكانت لها جارية مصرية اسمها هاجر فقالت ساراي لأبرام الرب منع عني الولادة فضاجع جاريتي لعل الرب يرزقني منها بنين فسمع أبرام لكلام ساراي فأخذت ساراي امرأة أبرام هاجر المصرية، جاريتها وأعطتها لأبرام لتكون له زوجة وذلك بعدما أقام أبرام بأرض كنعان عشر سنين فضاجع أبرام هاجر فحبلت فلما رأت أنها حبلت صغرت سيدتها في عينيها فقالت ساراي لأبرام غضبي عليك دفعت جاريتي إلى حضنك، فلما رأت أنها حبلت صغرت في عينها الرب يحكم بيني وبينك فقال أبرام لساراي هذه جاريتك في يدك فافعلي بها ما يحلو لك فأخذت ساراي تذلها حتى هربت من وجهها أمين
رسالة العبرانيين الفصل العاشر
تذكروا الأيام الماضية وكم جاهدتم وتحملتم من الآلام بعدما استنرتم فتعرضتم من جهة للتعيير والشدائد ومن جهة أخرى صرتم شركاء الذين عوملوا بمثل هذا العمل فشاركتم السجناء في آلامهم وصبرتم فرحين على نهب أموالكم عارفين أن لكم مالا أفضل لا يزول لا تفقدوا إذا ثقتكم فلها جزاء عظيم وأنتم بحاجة إلى الصبر حتى تعملوا بمشيئة الله وتحصلوا على وعده قليلا قليلا من الوقت فيأتي الآتي ولا يبطئ البار عندي بالإيمان يحيا وإن ارتد لا أرضى به فما نحن من أهل الارتداد لنهلك بل من أهل الإيمان لنخلص أمين
بشارة يوحنا الفصل الثاني عشر
قال الرب يسوع من آمن بـي لا يؤمن بـي أنا بل يؤمن بالذي أرسلني ومن رآني رأى الذي أرسلني جئت نورا إلى العالم فمن آمن بـي لا يقيم في الظلام ومن سمع أقوالي وما آمن بها لا أدينه لأني ما جئت لأدين العالم بل لأخلص العالم من رفضني وما قبل كلامي فله من يدينه الكلام الذي قلته يدينه في اليوم الآخر لأني ما تكلمت بشيء من عندي بل الآب الذي أرسلني أوصاني بما أقول وأتكلم أنا أعرف أن وصيته حياة أبدية فالكلام الذي أقوله أقوله كما قاله لي الآب أمين


----------



## كلدانية (30 نوفمبر 2022)

*امين يارب
الرب يوفقك في خدمتك المميزة شكراااا لك شماس*


----------



## الشماس سمير كاكوز (1 ديسمبر 2022)

المزمور الحادي والثلاثون
عليك يا رب توكلت أقول إلهي أنت في يدك أيامي فنجني من أعدائي والذين يضطهدونني أنر بوجهك على عبدك وخلص حياتي برحمتك دعوتك يا رب فلن أخزى بل يخزى الأشرار ويسكتون كجميع الهابطين إلى عالم الأموات أخرس شفاه الكذب الناطقة على الصديق بكبرياءما أعظم جودك يا رب تحفظه لمن يخافونك وتمنحه لمن يحتمون بك بمشهد من جميع البشر تسترهم بستر وجهك من مكايد الآخرين وتصونهم يا رب بظلالك من اتهام الألسنة تبارك الرب لأنه جعلني برحمته العجيبة كمدينة محصنة كنت أقول في ابتعادي عنك إنقطعت من أمام عينيك لكنك سمعت صوت تضرعي عندما صرخت إليك أحبوا الرب يا جميع أتقيائه لأن الرب ينصر الأمناء له ويخذل المتكبرين عليه تشجعوا وقووا قلوبكم يا جميع الذين يرجون الرب أمين
سفر التكوين الفصل السادس عشر
وجد ملاك الرب هاجر على عين ماء في الصحراء على عين الماء التي في طريق شور فقال لها يا هاجر جارية ساراي من أين جئت وإلى أين تذهبين؟قالت أنا هاربة من وجه سيدتي ساراي فقال لها ملاك الرب إرجعي إلى سيدتك واخضعي لها ثم قال لها كثيرا أجعل نسلك حتى لا يحصى لكثرته وقال أنت حبلى وستلدين ابنا فتسمينه إسماعيل لأن الرب سمع صراخ عنائك ويكون رجلا كحمار الوحش يده مرفوعة على كل إنسان ويد كل إنسان مرفوعة عليه ويعيش في مواجهة جميع إخوته فنادت هاجر الرب الذي خاطبها أنت الله الذي يراني لأنها قالت هنا حقا رأيت الذي يراني لذلك سميت البئر بئر الحي الرائي وهي بين قادش وبارد وولدت هاجر لأبرام ابنا فسماه إسماعيل وكان أبرام ابن ست وثمانين سنة حين ولدت له هاجر إسماعيل أمين
رسالة غلاطية 4 : 4 - 7
فلما تم الزمان أرسل الله ابنه مولودا لامرأة وعاش في حكم الشريعة ليفتدي الذين هم في حكم الشريعة حتى نصير نحن أبناء الله والدليل على أنكم أبناؤه هو أنه أرسل روح ابنه إلى قلوبنا هاتفا أبي يا أبي فما أنت بعد الآن عبد بل ابن وإذا كنت ابنا فأنت وارث بفضل الله أمين
بشارة يوحنا الفصل التاسع
قال الرب يسوع جئت إلى هذا العالم للدينونة حتى يبصر الذين لا يبصرون ويعمى الذين يبصرون فسمعه بعض الحاضرين من الفريسيـين فقالوا له أعميان نحن أيضا؟أجابهم يسوع لو كنتم عميانا لما كان عليكم خطيئة ولكن ما دمتم تقولون إننا نبصر فخطيئتكم باقـية أمين


----------

